# ابغي بحت عن تاريخ صناعة الحديد من البداية الي النهاية



## كشادة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على بحت حول تاريخ صناعة الديد من بداية تصنعيه الى الان والطرق التي كان يمكن الحصول على الحديد شاكرين لكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 
جزاكم الله خيرا
​*​


----------



## neno1043 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*


neno1043 قال:



لا اله الا الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*سيدنا محمد رسول الله
*​


----------

